# Are we ever going to get some ban / filter for advertisement submissions?



## Erethzium (May 10, 2022)

You know, "STREAMING", "YCH", "ADOPTS", etc...10+ years of dealing with this spam and there's still no way to filter it out.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 12, 2022)

I honestly think it would be snazzy if they had an advertisement corner/tab of sorts or a checkbox during submission that you can pick so it enables people to find what they are looking for c:


----------



## Flamingo (May 12, 2022)

Erethzium said:


> You know, "STREAMING", "YCH", "ADOPTS", etc...10+ years of dealing with this spam and there's still no way to filter it out.


Yes. It's a hot topic. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

There are a few extensions that are very useful in making the FA UI more tolerable...

1. An extension that updates many of FA's core features (including the submission UI, Comment/Note Notifications, and a bit of spring cleaning with an updated filter and blacklist!)

Click here: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ploade/pdnepfgkpdeanbbjokeimphnkhimiobi?hl=en

2. An extension that provides a curated favorites list to help you find new artists instead of having you deal with main page BS. So if someone you watch has good favorites taste, you can stalk that list more easily!

Click Here: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fa-favs/kpdffbmbifjbpgenkbljchgnnjanahij

3. An Extension that allows for you to (mostly) block keywords in submissions so you can avoid all those pesky YCH's and so forth!

Click Here: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/filter-affinity/bcnniocfbnmaiakhpgpeicghfogdjfhe?hl=en-US

I personally use all three and they've made my FA experience much more tolerable (i'd dare say enjoyable) and I'd hate to go back to the default way of browsing due to how many things these three Extensions update and/or solve for me. Hopefully this helps you as well.


----------



## Erethzium (May 13, 2022)

All of those are for Chrome; I use Firefox. (only stopped using Chrome because it was laggy as all hell and having weird glitchy issues that couldn't be solved no matter what I tried)

There used to be a working filter extension for Firefox, but it stopped working years ago and the dev said he's not working on it anymore.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

Erethzium said:


> All of those are for Chrome; I use Firefox. (only stopped using Chrome because it was laggy as all hell and having weird glitchy issues that couldn't be solved no matter what I tried)
> 
> There used to be a working filter extension for Firefox, but it stopped working years ago and the dev said he's not working on it anymore.



All of those have Firefox versions if you look for them, I believe. I know two of the three do, anyhow.


Edit: (after 3 minutes of copy pasting I found them for you dude...)

1. Firefox FABUI - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fabui-fa/

2. Firefox FA Fav's - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/furaffinity-favs/

3. Firefox Filter Affinity - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fi...e to Filter Affinity!,allowed to do just that.


Anything else I may assist you with on this fine summer morning?


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

It's a bit of a conundrum, I can understand the hesitance to remove or hide such ads. FurAffinity is just as much a marketplace as it is for simply viewing art, and many, many artists here make a living off their work. Having a toggle for ad submissions would harm those artists.

I'm in the 'just grin and bear it' camp... there's tons of stuff I don't like seeing on FA even without the advertising, and my eyes are good at filtering that stuff out on their own, so having that toggle wouldn't do much for me personally anyway.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It's a bit of a conundrum, I can understand the hesitance to remove or hide such ads. FurAffinity is just as much a marketplace as it is for simply viewing art, and many, many artists here make a living off their work. Having a toggle for ad submissions would harm those artists.
> 
> I'm in the 'just grin and bear it' camp... there's tons of stuff I don't like seeing on FA even without the advertising, and my eyes are good at filtering that stuff out on their own, so having that toggle wouldn't do much for me personally anyway.



Eh. If you +watch the artist you'll see the ad for the artist you want to follow, and if you see art you like but have keywords like "YCH" and "Adopt" blocked but follow that artist anyway? I don't think it'd really hit an artist's sales like that. Most people who aren't interested in a YCH advertisement won't be interested in the art the artist has. How someone presents their advertisements says a lot about the effort they put into things. Besides, it's not any one individual's job to grin and bear it if they aren't also actually buying it. At that point you're effecting nothing and putting yourself in an uncomfortable position. Seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Kylaaa (May 14, 2022)

I've been working on a mobile app version of the site, and this was a big feature I wanted to add.

Mostly I wanted to give users the option to create content filters, or alternatively, create a Marketplace tab so that all of these kinds of posts can show up in one place.


----------



## Weed_kangaroo (May 14, 2022)

Kylaaa said:


> I've been working on a mobile app version of the site, and this was a big feature I wanted to add.
> 
> Mostly I wanted to give users the option to create content filters, or alternatively, create a Marketplace tab so that all of these kinds of posts can show up in one place.


That sounds like a really good idea, but I do not know how will that works. Still, you have a point, not all users are here for buying or seeing art, the filters may harm the artist's scope, but its not like some ppl were gonna bought that


----------



## Kylaaa (May 14, 2022)

Weed_kangaroo said:


> That sounds like a really good idea, but I do not know how will that works. Still, you have a point, not all users are here for buying or seeing art, the filters may harm the artist's scope, but its not like some ppl were gonna bought that


Whereas on other sites, ads tend to be really annoying, here on FA all of the ads are specifically for artists and the projects they are working on. I think that is fantastic. It feels like the way ads are supposed to be.

In my opinion, they do deserve a place somewhere on the site or in the mobile app I'm making. I just want them to be grouped in such a way that if you are actually shopping around for artists to commission, that there's an easy and meaningful place to find it.

Also, regarding it limiting the scope of artists, the system I'm working on is far from bulletproof. If I start filtering out posts with "YCH" , "Adoptables", and "Commission Info" in the titles or descriptions, artists would easily find a way around the filter.  The only way to not see it is to unsubscribe. But it would be nice to give users a little more control over their content feed.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 26, 2022)

Erethzium said:


> You know, "STREAMING", "YCH", "ADOPTS", etc...10+ years of dealing with this spam and there's still no way to filter it out.


Yes, this is in development. No timeline, but we're working on specifically giving a page entirely for people who want to sell -vs- people who want to share content.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 31, 2022)

How I save my sanity


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> How I save my sanity
> View attachment 132835



479,636 of those are from youtube, right?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> How I save my sanity
> View attachment 132835


That said, the original post was regarding reminders/submissions used as ads.

We also work hard to ensure the ads coming through on FA are fairly higher quality and safe, as these are main methods to fund the site. While we understand if you choose to block ads, we would ask you consider at least allow-listing rv.furaffinity.net for our community ads. These makes the site go and allow us to invest more into the community.

I'm not going to tell you not to, but ads DO pay for the site and service. We would literally not be able to operate the site otherwise.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 31, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> That said, the original post was regarding reminders/submissions used as ads.
> 
> We also work hard to ensure the ads coming through on FA are fairly higher quality and safe, as these are main methods to fund the site. While we understand if you choose to block ads, we would ask you consider at least allow-listing rv.furaffinity.net for our community ads. These makes the site go and allow us to invest more into the community.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you not to, but ads DO pay for the site and service. We would literally not be able to operate the site otherwise.


Ah well sorry for off topic
But yeah, I had here excluded for a long time. There are just so many fetish ads that I just finally got fed up with it. FA itself I rarely use so it's on the exclusion list still
Seriously tho like, I'd keep them on to support yall, this is a great forum, but jeez. I'm tired of advertisements for nsfw art, images that look like they really could be cropped yiff, and shit like the one I seen the other day when having the forums up on my phone with an animation of like this obese belly bumping. Just, no


----------



## Dragoneer (May 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Ah well sorry for off topic
> But yeah, I had here excluded for a long time. There are just so many fetish ads that I just finally got fed up with it. FA itself I rarely use so it's on the exclusion list still
> Seriously tho like, I'd keep them on to support yall, this is a great forum, but jeez. I'm tired of advertisements for nsfw art, images that look like they really could be cropped yiff, and shit like the one I seen the other day when having the forums up on my phone with an animation of like this obese belly bumping. Just, no


That's totally fair and I respect that. As I said, I'm not going to ever tell people not to, but as a site director, it's my job to make the case.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 12, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> We also work hard to ensure the ads coming through on FA are fairly higher quality and safe, as these are main methods to fund the site. While we understand if you choose to block ads, we would ask you consider at least allow-listing rv.furaffinity.net for our community ads. These makes the site go and allow us to invest more into the community.


Ah. Found this thread again, finally
I'm not going to bother retyping so I'll quote myself from another thread. Jump to it to see more context and replies


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight I'm about to throw a fit. How do I report ads on here. I moved yesterday and so I'm using my phone for this forum instead of my computer which has adblock
> Literally just got an ad that was yiff. Censored with little white boxes, but straight up was yiff.
> @Furrawin or something like that was the handle in the ad. If I'm not supposed to call them out by name, I'm sorry but I don't care.
> I need to find the thread again, like last week some big admin or site director or whatever said in a thread after I complained about mild lewdness and fetish stuff in ads that they screen the ads before putting them up to make sure they're OK. I'm calling bullshit. If these were screened that ad would not be running



Sorry for the rude wording of the original posts, but I think you'll understand


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Ah. Found this thread again, finally


If you ever find an ad you believe is not rated properly you can DM me on FA with a link to the ad. Just right click, copy link, send it to me. I can check and verify ASAP and re-tag if it needed.

Also, mature ads only display on pages with mature content, and are filtered to only display if you have that enabled.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 13, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> If you ever find an ad you believe is not rated properly you can DM me on FA with a link to the ad. Just right click, copy link, send it to me. I can check and verify ASAP and re-tag if it needed.
> 
> Also, mature ads only display on pages with mature content, and are filtered to only display if you have that enabled.


Oki. And this is specifically on the forums. Both were while I was on the front page here


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oki. And this is specifically on the forums. Both were while I was on the front page here


No worries! Just drop me a DM with the link if you see it again.


----------



## Odetta (Nov 29, 2022)

I do not know. I recently tried one medicine and I want to recommend it to people, but I am afraid that the moderator will not let it pass. In any case, this medication is called ozempic. It is for weight loss, which helps very well. I buy ozempic online but if you have it available at your local pharmacy, you can try buying it there. Here!


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow a furry ad bot.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Wow a furry ad bot.


woag


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Wow a furry ad bot.


Theyre evolving.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Dec 17, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Wow a furry ad bot.


Also potentially stolen/dredged art used in the bot's Avatar; it looks hand-drawn to me (whether tablet or traditional).

-2Paw.


----------

